# Best value health insurance for 22 year old



## lou2 (15 Apr 2009)

I was hoping that someone with a good knowledge of health insurance might be able to help me here. My 22 year old healthy sister is looking for a health insurance policy to cover her. She's on a relatively low wage so it has to be good value. I don't think a private room or hospital would be a priority for her she just wants something to cover her should she become ill etc. She has got quotes from a few different companies but is finding it a bit confusing and she has to sign up to one quickly as she is coming off our parents policy at the end of this month. Anyone got any suggestions? What's Plan A in VHI like?


----------



## StevieC (15 Apr 2009)

Hibernian seems a bit cheaper for some people at the moment and their plans are very similar to VHI. I'd suggest getting a quote off them if you havent already.

Quinn will work out cheaper still but beware as you would not necessarily be comparing like for like as their excesses are normally larger on claims etc.


----------



## Shannon81 (15 Apr 2009)

what about first plan select or first plan plus from Vhi?


----------



## Spoofer (16 Apr 2009)

lou2 said:


> I was hoping that someone with a good knowledge of health insurance might be able to help me here. My 22 year old healthy sister is looking for a health insurance policy to cover her. She's on a relatively low wage so it has to be good value. I don't think a private room or hospital would be a priority for her she just wants something to cover her should she become ill etc. She has got quotes from a few different companies but is finding it a bit confusing and she has to sign up to one quickly as she is coming off our parents policy at the end of this month. Anyone got any suggestions? What's Plan A in VHI like?



If she is looking for a basic plan good on price, the lack of private hospital cover isn't an important factor and if she is healthy (i.e. not constantly going to the doctor, physio or consultants every other week) then I would go for Quinn's Essential Plan.

Quinn Essential - €420

equivalent plans with VHI and Hibernian/Aviva are

VHI Plan A - €568
Hibernian/Aviva Health - €538

Quinn are over €100 cheaper than their competitors here and the benefits are actually a bit more comprehensive than VHI and Hibernian/Aviva, for example they have better High Tech hospital cover and worldwide hospital cover. Downfalls are slighlty fewer MRI/CT scan centres than the rest but I think they still cover most regions.

Just to be aware Quinn and Hibernian/Aviva have cheaper plans called 'Essential Starter' and 'Me Plan' respectively. Again these are pretty basic plans, good on price, basic but solid benefits but their maternity benefits are crap so these plans are targeted towards men. Men and women can go on them but that is something you would want to factor if looking at those plans. Quinn would be cheaper again in comparison to Hibernian/Aviva for these plans, €330 with Quinn VS €477 with Hibernian/Aviva.



Shannon81 said:


> what about first plan select or first plan plus from Vhi?



Lifestage plans like First Plan are good plans for people who have lots of outpatient costs. If you only go to the odd doctor or physio visit you should only claim back costs on the MED1 and be on one of the standard plans otherwise you're paying more money for something you're hardly going to use and you're losing High Tech hospital cover. I know for a fact VHI are trying to ram these lifestages plans down everyone's throats even if they never need to make any outpatient claims.


----------



## lou2 (16 Apr 2009)

That's great guys, thanks for the useful replies.


----------

